# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد دیپلم ریاضی

## ahmadreza76

سلام دوستان من رشته تجربی هستم . به دلیل نمرات پایین و ... میخواهم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم به نظرتون میشه یه دیپلم نظری دیگه علاوه بر تجربی بگیرم ؟ ( یعنی میشه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟یا باید دیپلم فنی بگیرم ؟ )

اگه میشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت  آیا توی حدود یک سال (تا شهریور 95 ) میشه هندسه و جبر و حسابان رو بخونم واسه نمره بالای 18 ؟؟ من درسم خوب بود ولی به دلیل بیماری نتونستم نهایی رشته تجربی رو خوب بگذرونم...

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام دوستان من رشته تجربی هستم . به دلیل نمرات پایین و ... میخواهم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم به نظرتون میشه یه دیپلم نظری دیگه علاوه بر تجربی بگیرم ؟ ( یعنی میشه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟یا باید دیپلم فنی بگیرم ؟ )
> 
> اگه میشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت  آیا توی حدود یک سال (تا شهریور 95 ) میشه هندسه و جبر و حسابان رو بخونم واسه نمره بالای 18 ؟؟ من درسم خوب بود ولی به دلیل بیماری نتونستم نهایی رشته تجربی رو خوب بگذرونم...


فکر کنم بتونی ولی حواست به حسابان هندسه جبر باشه @

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام دوستان من رشته تجربی هستم . به دلیل نمرات پایین و ... میخواهم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم به نظرتون میشه یه دیپلم نظری دیگه علاوه بر تجربی بگیرم ؟ ( یعنی میشه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟یا باید دیپلم فنی بگیرم ؟ )
> 
> اگه میشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت  آیا توی حدود یک سال (تا شهریور 95 ) میشه هندسه و جبر و حسابان رو بخونم واسه نمره بالای 18 ؟؟ من درسم خوب بود ولی به دلیل بیماری نتونستم نهایی رشته تجربی رو خوب بگذرونم...


میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

----------


## ahmadreza76

> میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟


میشه دوپاره دیپلم گرفت ولی نمیدونه کدوم رشته میشه فنی یا نظری

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام دوستان من رشته تجربی هستم . به دلیل نمرات پایین و ... میخواهم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم به نظرتون میشه یه دیپلم نظری دیگه علاوه بر تجربی بگیرم ؟ ( یعنی میشه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم ؟یا باید دیپلم فنی بگیرم ؟ )
> 
> اگه میشه دیپلم ریاضی گرفت  آیا توی حدود یک سال (تا شهریور 95 ) میشه هندسه و جبر و حسابان رو بخونم واسه نمره بالای 18 ؟؟ من درسم خوب بود ولی به دلیل بیماری نتونستم نهایی رشته تجربی رو خوب بگذرونم...


بنظر من میتونی حسابان رو 20 بگیری ولی جبر و هندسه رو بعید میدونم بتونی  ولی ببین فکر کنم فقط همون حسابان تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر داره ها !!! حالا نمیدونم قانونش عوض شه یا نه ولی بپرسید شما وقتتون رو الکی پایه جبر و هندسه 2 نزارید !!!! ولی خب اونا هم سختن باید خیلی بخونید تا نمره بالا 15 برا جبر و هندسه بگیرید بعد فیزیک ما یه فصل ترمودینامیک داره که یکم سنگینه ببین میتونی این همه حجم رو تا شهریور بخونی ؟!!! + عمومی ها !! همه جوانب رو بسنج مشورت کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر .... !! 

موفق باشی

----------

